# Black Pepper Bacon



## potsieko (Jan 31, 2019)

Started with a 10 lb belly from Costco, rinsed and cut in half. Soaked in Pop's brine for 2 weeks - patted dry and placed in the fridge for a couple days. Coated with black pepper, smoked over hickory wood with a kiss of cherry and red oak for 8 hours, starting at 125* and working up to 165* to an IT of 130*. Pulled out the smoke shack and cooled outside for a few hours. Bloomed in the fridge for a couple days and hand sliced. Fried up the edges, but forgot to snap a pic....guess I was too consumed in the goodness I was eating!


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 31, 2019)

hey man that looks good.


----------



## kruizer (Jan 31, 2019)

Good lookin pepper bacon. May I come to your house for breakfast?


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 31, 2019)

potsieko said:


> ....guess I was too consumed in the goodness I was eating!



Goodness Gracious you are forgiven!
That looks like a wonderful batch of Pepper Bacon!
Beautiful Job!


----------



## 73saint (Jan 31, 2019)

Beautiful Bacon!


----------



## SunnyDC (Jan 31, 2019)

Jeeeeepers!  That's GORGEOUS.


----------



## motocrash (Jan 31, 2019)

5 posts and no mention of your excellent slicing!? Great job man.


----------



## dcecil (Jan 31, 2019)

Thats looks amazing.  Moto is right, excellent knife skills  BIG LIKE


----------



## potsieko (Feb 1, 2019)

Thanks everyone! This is only my second belly to transform into bacon, but the results are amazing if you follow directions. After gifting a few packs, it looks as though I should pick up another belly and start the process all over, again! ( I'm not complaining, BTW )

I also smoked some tasso 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 , 

venison sausage 
	

		
			
		

		
	







and venison snack sticks 
	

		
			
		

		
	







- but didn't take enough pics to compose a thread. I've got a few buddies wanting more snack sticks, so I'll be making more soon - and I'll remember to take ample pictures.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 1, 2019)

Now that looks really good to me. Nice Job.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 1, 2019)

Fantastic looking bacon & you certainly have some serious knife skills!
Great job on the slicing & congrats on making the carousel!!
Al


----------



## JC in GB (Feb 1, 2019)

That looks great.  I got 12 lbs of belly curing right now.  It is going in the smoker Sunday as we are having a break in the weather.  Hope mine turns out as well as yours..


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 1, 2019)

Great looking bacon man! I did two bellies right before Christmas and the black pepper slabs were the best by far.

Wish I had the patience to cut bacon by hand that good!


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 1, 2019)

PSK, Wow, nice looking bacon and your other smoked goodies are spot on too !  likes


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 1, 2019)

Terrific job. Nicely done. Like.


----------



## uncle eddie (Feb 2, 2019)

You are my hero.  Big Like!!!


----------



## bacon_crazy510 (Feb 2, 2019)

I've got two words for that ... NICE!!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 2, 2019)

Awesome on both the bacon and snack sticks.

Warren


----------



## nanuk (Feb 3, 2019)

AWESOME
Delicious
did I miss some descriptor??

I LOVE bacon!


----------



## smokenharley (Feb 3, 2019)

Yummy. That's my next venture. Nice Lookin' bacon.


----------



## Tex1911 (Feb 3, 2019)

My first thought, (well after thinking how great homemade bacon is) was your knife cutting skills. Wow. Good job. I bet you will be very happy when you get a slicer. If your making homemade bacon, the slicer will be coming soon.


----------



## potsieko (Feb 3, 2019)

Thanks everyone!! My first trip on the "Carousel"!!

Tex1911 - I do have a slicer, but actually prefer to hand slice my bacon......adds a little more love to it!! My slicer comes in handy for jerky making, and I soon hope to use it on homemade pepperoni , salami and chorizo - about to give the UMAi bags and casings a try! And I'll try and remember to document the process with pics.


----------



## Tex1911 (Feb 3, 2019)

That would be great. Maybe I can learn to slice bacon without butchering it. My problem is of course, uneven slices. One end is razor thin and the other pretty thick and makes it hard to cook evenly.


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 10, 2019)

That is some mighty fine looking bacon, love the pepper and great slicing job. We are doing some now in pop's brine, think I may have to do pepper on some as well. Like....
Congrats on the carousel ride as well.


----------



## nanuk (Feb 16, 2019)

Tex1911 said:


> That would be great. Maybe I can learn to slice bacon without butchering it. My problem is of course, uneven slices. One end is razor thin and the other pretty thick and makes it hard to cook evenly.




I think the secret to hand slicing, is to have a drier product, and have it cold/stiff.

warm wet bacon is like slicing cooked noodles


----------

